
The Lost Neruda Poems - lermontov
http://bostonreview.net/literature-culture-poetry/magdalena-edwards-lost-neruda-poems
======
vpeters25
In my opinion, translating Neruda is a monumental task: the translator might
get the essence behind the words, but as a native Spanish speaker, there are
dimensions to the way he played with words that I have found, can only be
enjoyed by reading his work in its native tongue.

------
jesuslop
Just in Spanish w/o translation, Seix Barral edited them in "Tus pies toco en
la sombra y otros poemas inéditos" ISBN 9788432224232

------
SagelyGuru
To name yourself after a poet that inspired you must be the ultimate
compliment that one poet can pay to another.

------
HenryTheHorse
The titular poem is so quintessentially Neruda. Thanks for sharing this
article.

------
nicolas_t
Slightly out of topic but I recommend the novel Ardiente Paciencia (also known
as El Cartero de Neruda).

------
truth_sentinell
Poetry: The art of making writing extremely convoluted and obfuscated. Hell,
sometimes writers themselves don't even know how to "interpret" those beasts.

Simplicity is underrated.

~~~
gamegoblin
For me, art (including poetry) can be described like this:

1\. Your brain is some mesh of neurons that is approximately structured to
process everyday information (normal vision, standard language, etc)

2\. Art is non-everyday information that flows through your brain in an
atypical way.

3\. This atypical information flow can trigger mental states that would be
hard to achieve with typical information flow.

That said, whether that achieved mental state is valuable to the observer is a
matter of taste.

~~~
truth_sentinell
I understand. I feel that way with music, some good films and good books. But
can poetry (which for most people you have to fight your way through a
dictionary to get a glimpse about the actual meaning of the poem) really
replicate the same feeling?

